# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Cka nuk shkon pa tjetren!

## The Clown

Loja luhet ne kete menyre : Dy gjera apo sende qe nuk shkojne pa njera tjetren.

Postuesi i ri vazhdon pas te fundit.

Dashuria pa seks.

Seksi pa partner.

----------


## Besoja

Sherri pa të vrarë e plagosur me dhe pa paramendim!

----------


## The Clown

> Sherri pa të vrarë e plagosur me dhe pa paramendim!



rregullat e lojes lexoj o kallushan mysteqezi.....

----------


## ILMGAP

fshati pa kantnare
katnari pa mend

 :buzeqeshje:

----------

